# One more time, one cast, one fish.



## richg99 (Jun 24, 2018)

I think that I am getting the hang of this. Ha Ha 

A few weeks ago a stumbled into catching a 24-inch catfish. One cast, one fish. Nothing else after it since I went home right after I caught it.

The other night, I took my BIL to the same spot, same bait, but different conditions. We had NO luck at all.

I then went to WalMart and bought a real catfish hook setup and used it this morning. The line wasn't in the water for more than three minutes and this larger cat took off with it. The only problem that I see is that the pre-rigged hook is a treble. The cat swallowed it and I had to cut the line. I hope he makes it. 

Next time I go out, I'll have a big circle hook in place of the treble and hope that won't hurt the cats. I don't target big cats, but they are fun and pull really, really hard.
rich


----------



## richg99 (Jun 24, 2018)

This is the bait hook holder that I used. I stuffed it full of Stink Bait also bought at Walmart. There are two holders in that package.

https://express.google.com/u/0/product/4011084801352968995_6142686337152216637_8175035?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=tu_cu&utm_content=eid-lsjeuxoeqt&utm_campaign=8175035


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice catch. Pretty soon you are going to need a bigger net! 

Walmart is still a great place to go for tackle. I recently did an online purchase from Walmart for two 12 pound vinyl coated downrigger weights at a pretty good price with free shipping to my front porch. Free shipping on 24 pounds. Can't beat it.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2018)

Fished a bit this morning. Didn't bother with the cats. Too easy, it seems. 

Never thought I would say that.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 3, 2018)

Get some cheap panty hose drop some chicken liver down in it tie the end so it's a tight ball of liver put that on a circle hook. Then tie the open end and put chicken liver in the panty hose again tie the loose end cut repeat. You'll get plenty of good channel cats with that. For big blues you need some live shad or fresh cut shad. Flatties I have my best luck with live bait live shad, live blue gills, live little bass, live creek chubs.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 3, 2018)

Next time I go out without any real goals, I will take out the rusty Sabiki rig that resides in my tackle box. I think I can catch a number of small bluegills with it...and go get me a big cat!


----------



## handyandy (Jul 3, 2018)

bait them alive also liable to get big bucket mouth with them as well.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice Fish. I love catching the big catfish. I release them as it seems when they are on the large size their head is a large part of the fish. For eating I like them about two pounds at the most.


----------

